# Asterix und das Geheimnis des Zaubertranks: Szene aus dem Film



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Asterix und das Geheimnis des Zaubertranks: Szene aus dem Film* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Asterix und das Geheimnis des Zaubertranks: Szene aus dem Film*


----------



## Cobar (11. März 2019)

Irgendwie gefallen mir aktuelle Animationsfilme mit ihrer seltsamen Optik einfach nicht.
Ja, sie sehen so ungefähr aus wie in den Comics, aber dennoch wirkt die Optik so seltsam, dass ich mir tausendmal lieber den sehr guten alten Film anschauen würde.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. März 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> Irgendwie gefallen mir aktuelle Animationsfilme mit ihrer seltsamen Optik einfach nicht.
> Ja, sie sehen so ungefähr aus wie in den Comics, aber dennoch wirkt die Optik so seltsam, dass ich mir tausendmal lieber den sehr guten alten Film anschauen würde.


Aber seien wir mal ehrlich, lieber sowas als diese unsäglichen Real-Verfilmungen.


----------



## facehugger (11. März 2019)

Wie bei vielen Filmen heutzutage. Es fehlt die Seele, das Herzblut, die Hingabe, der Einfallsreichtum. Dies wird mit (Bombast)Optik versucht irgendwie zu kaschieren, gelingt aber in den seltensten Fällen. Ist hier auch so, es sind  einfach nicht mehr *die* Asterix-Filme...

Gruß


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. März 2019)

facehugger schrieb:


> Wie bei vielen Filmen heutzutage. Es fehlt die Seele, das Herzblut, die Hingabe, der Einfallsreichtum. Dies wird mit (Bombast)Optik versucht irgendwie zu kaschieren, gelingt aber in den seltensten Fällen. Ist hier auch so, es sind  einfach nicht mehr *die* Asterix-Filme...
> 
> Gruß


Wenn ich ehrlich bin vermisse ich die alte klassische Zeichentrick-Zeit auch. Ist ja nicht nur bei den Asterix-Filmen, siehe Disney, siehe Dreamworks usw., alle haben die alten Tugenden des Animationsfilms abgelegt. Finde ich selbst äußerst schade.


----------



## facehugger (11. März 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin vermisse ich die alte klassische Zeichentrick-Zeit auch. Ist ja nicht nur bei den Asterix-Filmen, siehe Disney, siehe Dreamworks usw., alle haben die alten Tugenden des Animationsfilms abgelegt. Finde ich selbst äußerst schade.


Kann auch sein, das ich das durch meine alten/trüben Augen so sehe. Allerdings merke ich dies bei meinen Kinobesuchen (und ich geh regelmäßig) in letzter Zeit relativ deutlich. Es reißt einen nix mehr wirklich vom Hocker. 

Entweder ist man zu anspruchsvoll, zu festgefahren, zu verwöhnt oder hat schon "alles" gesehn, vielleicht auch eine Mischung aus allem...

Gruß


----------



## Cobar (11. März 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aber seien wir mal ehrlich, lieber sowas als diese unsäglichen Real-Verfilmungen.


Ich würde wohl beides ungefähr auf eine Ebene stellen 
Der Franzose mit der Dicken Nase (Gerard Depardieu, falls man ihn so schreibt) war zumindest stellenweise noch ganz witzig, ich habe die Filme aber auch nur als Kind irgendwann mal gesehen, als sie neu waren.
Danach wurde da ja auch der komplette Cast mehrfach ausgetauscht und alles...



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin vermisse ich die alte klassische Zeichentrick-Zeit auch. Ist ja nicht nur bei den Asterix-Filmen, siehe Disney, siehe Dreamworks usw., alle haben die alten Tugenden des Animationsfilms abgelegt. Finde ich selbst äußerst schade.


Ja, das denke ich mir auch oft. Andererseits hat es aber auch Vorteile, weil viele alte Serien (He-Man zum Beispiel) unheimlich schlecht gealtert sind.
Sowas kann ich mir heutzutage einfach nicht mehr angucken, ohne dass ich nach wenigen Minuten genervt abschalte.
Schon alleine die sehr häufig genutzte Technik, dass der Hintergrund nur aus irgendeinem Farbgemisch besteht, ist schrecklich anzusehen heute und dann noch die schrecklichen Geschichten und Handlungen.
Da waren mir die Asterix-Filme immer viel lieber und ich habe sie alle unzählige male gesehen. Damals hatte man sowas ja noch von Sat1 auf Kassette aufgenommen und konnte sich das dann am Wochenende immer wieder anschauen, wenn gerade mal keien Gummibären, Chip & Chap, Ducktales oder andere Serien liefen. Ach ja, die schöne alte Kinderzeit mit den geliebten Serien...
Dabei sind so Szenen wie Passierschein A38, die "Prüfung der Götter auf dem Berg mit den Handtüchern oder auch das Wettessen von Obelix, bei dem er ein komplettes Restaurant leer futtert ebenso unvergesslich wie die in den späteren Filmen vorkommenden Lieder und die Gags waren eigentlich nie unterhalb der Gürtellinie, sondern da konnten sich Groß und Klein drüber freuen.


----------



## Heindii (11. März 2019)

Ich denke ja, dass die neuen Filme nicht für die Augen derjenigen gedacht sind, welche die alten Filme kennen... Natürlich sind uns die originalen lieber  
Es geht eher darum die Geschichten von den Zeichentrick-Filmen, in der kostengünstigen Variante und Stand der Technik an die neue Generation von Kindern zu übermitteln


----------



## facehugger (11. März 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> sind so* Szenen wie Passierschein A38, die "Prüfung der Götter auf dem Berg mit den Handtüchern oder auch das Wettessen von Obelix, bei dem er ein komplettes Restaurant leer futtert ebenso unvergesslich *wie die in den späteren Filmen vorkommenden Lieder und die Gags waren eigentlich nie unterhalb der Gürtellinie, sondern da konnten sich Groß und Klein drüber freuen.


Ha, ein Bruder im Geiste Ich liebe nicht nur diese Szenen nachwievor. Nicht zu vergessen das "Giftmischerlied" aus Asterix und Kleopatra:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5OuWW9Zuexk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dieser Charme/diese Liebe der alten Filme geht heute leider mehr und mehr unter. Unter KrachBumPeng und Ideenlosigkeit...

Gruß


----------



## thrustno1 (11. März 2019)

Danke aber nein danke, das 3d sieht schrecklich aus. Hätte man sich lieber paar Gute Zeichner geholt......


----------



## thrustno1 (11. März 2019)

facehugger schrieb:


> Wie bei vielen Filmen heutzutage. Es fehlt die Seele, das Herzblut, die Hingabe, der Einfallsreichtum. Dies wird mit (Bombast)Optik versucht irgendwie zu kaschieren, gelingt aber in den seltensten Fällen. Ist hier auch so, es sind  einfach nicht mehr *die* Asterix-Filme...
> 
> Gruß



Warum spielen viele Aktion Szenenen wohl im dunkeln ? was man nicht Siehr muss man auch nicht Darstellen 

Dunkel, Hektische Szene, und schneller Schnitt......


----------



## Homerclon (11. März 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aber seien wir mal ehrlich, lieber sowas als diese unsäglichen Real-Verfilmungen.


Den Erste der Realverfilmungen fand ich ganz gut, aber danach ging es stark Berg ab. Bereits die Kostüme sehen großteils billig aus. Und wenn man sich nicht mal dabei Mühe gibt, sollte man es ganz sein lassen.
Die letzten Zeichentrickfilme fand ich aber auch nicht mehr wirklich gut, der Abwärtstrend hatte mMn. schon mit Asterix in Amerika angefangen.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin vermisse ich die alte klassische Zeichentrick-Zeit auch. Ist ja nicht nur bei den Asterix-Filmen, siehe Disney, siehe Dreamworks usw., alle haben die alten Tugenden des Animationsfilms abgelegt. Finde ich selbst äußerst schade.


Ja, finde ich auch äußerst Schade das überall nur noch auf CGI gesetzt wird. Und dann meist noch nicht mal hochwertiges, sondern nur lieblos hingeklatschtes. Das aussieht als sei es von den Azubis gemacht worden.

Dreamworks hatte meines Wissens aber nie Zeichentrick-Filme gemacht, die können da also nichts abgelegt haben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. März 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> Ach ja, die schöne alte Kinderzeit mit den geliebten Serien...
> Dabei sind so Szenen wie Passierschein A38,  ...


Meine Lieblingsszene aus allen Filmen.
Nackte, brutale Bürokratie in Reinstform.

In dem 3D Trailer sieht Miraculix aus, wie ein Trüffelschwein, jedenfalls die Nase.  
Aufgedunsen und glattgebügelt, wie ein Luftballon.

Jim Henson hätte das 1.000 mal realistischer hinbekommen - ohne Computer


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. März 2019)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Dreamworks hatte meines Wissens aber nie Zeichentrick-Filme gemacht, die können da also nichts abgelegt haben.


Oh doch:
- Der Prinz von Ägypten
- Der Weg nach El Dorado (GANZ toller Film )
- Spirit - Der Wilde Mustang
- Sindbad - Der Herr der Sieben Meere (nicht schlimm wenn man den nicht kennt ^^)


----------



## Koobalion (12. März 2019)

Wird sicherlich nicht mit den Zeichentrickfilmen mithalten können! 

Aber sieht allemal vielversprechender als die Realverfilmungen aus. 

Außer als Mission Kleopatra, der ging eig. auch noch klar.


----------

